# Rapido 4098DF water pump change.



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Need to change my water pump as it is leaking. As far as I can see the fittings appear to screw directly into the plastic tank. Anyone ever changed one of these? Not sure I like the idea of screws into the tank but do not seem to have much choice. Also the pump is marked as Shurflo Trail King 2095-204-112 cannot seem to find this model number on eBay has it been replaced by a newer model 2095-204-412?

Edit: Should read Rapido 9048DF not 4098DF.......................Cannot edit..........


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The PSI figure is the important bit Dave, I've swapped a few shurflo pumps and you detach the pipes at the pump not the tank.

Same part number, (Googled) but if it looks the same then it'll most likely fit, but compare first of course, Shurflo are a progressive company and are constantly improving the design, a phone call should confirm if it'll be a simple swap out or not.

http://www.williamson-shop.co.uk/sh...and-pump-7-lmin-for-rv-and-caravans-236-p.asp

Different model number but this is where the pipe attach on all the ones I've had.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Kev.

Thanks for the info, I will call to confirm part before ordering. Yes I have disconnected the pipes at the pump but my concern was for the bracket being screwed directly into the plastic tank.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Shurflo regularly update their model numbers, just ensure the voltage and psi are the same.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Devonboy said:


> Kev.
> 
> Thanks for the info, I will call to confirm part before ordering. Yes I have disconnected the pipes at the pump but my concern was for the bracket being screwed directly into the plastic tank.


I'd need a pic to understand that Dave, unless you mean the shurflo is mounted direct to the tank, which is odd I think, usually to the floor or a wall, perhaps the tank has a thicker section, but there is always the chance that some DIYer might use screws too long :roll: if poss and it all reaches, I'd mount it elsewhere as it has rubber feet to absorb vibrations, don't over tighten though or it loses the effectiveness.

This may help you Dave.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'd need a pic to understand that Dave, unless you mean the shurflo is mounted direct to the tank, which is odd I think, usually to the floor or a wall, perhaps the tank has a thicker section, but there is always the chance that some DIYer might use screws too long :roll: if poss and it all reaches, I'd mount it elsewhere as it has rubber feet to absorb vibrations, don't over tighten though or it loses the effectiveness.
> 
> Thanks Kev the picture is in the original post, taken from above the top of the pump is shown & the screws into the plastic tank. Difficult to see any way of fixing elsewhere as it is between the double floors & a real pig to get at.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

It looks as if it is bolted to the tank. and not screwed, replacing it shouldn't be a problem if you use the existing bolts and washers. 

If possible I would would replace washers etc. to ensure it remained leakproof.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm sure like most of these jobs, once you get in there it becomes a bit more obvious, main thing is if not sure make a brew and stare at it for a while, before you break something, and you do need to keep hydrated on a day like today.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Devonboy said:


> Need to change my water pump as it is leaking. As far as I can see the fittings appear to screw directly into the plastic tank. Anyone ever changed one of these? Not sure I like the idea of screws into the tank but do not seem to have much choice. Also the pump is marked as Shurflo Trail King 2095-204-112 cannot seem to find this model number on eBay has it been replaced by a newer model 2095-204-412?
> 
> Edit: Should read Rapido 9048DF not 4098DF.......................Cannot edit..........


Confirmation that replacement is correct for your 112 in pic attached.

Terry


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Drew said:


> It looks as if it is bolted to the tank. and not screwed, replacing it shouldn't be a problem if you use the existing bolts and washers.
> 
> If possible I would would replace washers etc. to ensure it remained leakproof.


Spot on Drew, there are captive nuts in the side of the tank. Pump now removed & replacement ordered.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'm sure like most of these jobs, once you get in there it becomes a bit more obvious, main thing is if not sure make a brew and stare at it for a while, before you break something, and you do need to keep hydrated on a day like today.


Ha ha believe me Kev I have consumed gallons of tea since finding the pump bolted directly to the side of the tank. Captive nuts in the side of the tank, still a bit nervous but hey ho, pump now removed & replacement ordered. Now for some more refreshments................................


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

dghr272 said:


> Confirmation that replacement is correct for your 112 in pic attached.
> 
> Terry


Thanks for the info Terry. That is exactly what the supplier said when I called this morning, 112 is OEM & 412 Aftermarket. Now ordered.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice one Dave


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Pump now replaced and all is well again. Thanks to all that posted advice.


----------

